
Approaching recipe variations like a scientist – best panna cotta recipe (2012) - matt_the_bass
https://www.seattletimes.com/life/food-drink/3-keys-to-perfect-panna-cotta/
======
matt_the_bass
I really liked how the author performed organized stepwise varions to
ingredient ratios and then discussed how those variations affect taste and
texture.

This is interesting to me because I like to understand the “why” not just the
“what”. I wish more recipe resources did this.

------
smn1234
"But when you buy panna cotta, you’ve got dessert for a day; when you figure
out how to make it, you’ve got dessert for life."

motivation for learning to cook :)

